# FS: Group of Fairy Cichlids(Brichardi's)



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

Then I have a large group of Fairy Cichlids for sale. They always tend to break off into two or three breeding groups, so with in no time you'll have fry everywhere hahah. Wanting to sell them all together, so I'll do all of them for 60$OBO > 50$ or if need be 2-10$ depending on which size and fish you'd like.. Watching how the parents look after the young and the young look after the fry is pretty amazing. I believe there is 8-9 adults from what I can see. 3 of them are larger males with beautiful long fins and coloring. Then one other male that was beat up a bit, and pretty sure he ran into the glass because is face is squashed flat. The rest are all females. Two with some nipped fins but they are healing well. Then I also have about 15-20 fry/juvies. Most now around a inch or more, which is a good size as they do not get to big. Would love to see them go to a good home and start to breed again. They love large shells, and lots of hiding spots.

Thank you!~



















The pictures don't really show the coloring to well, will try for some more tonight.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

One of my fav. fish.
Free bump for you


----------



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

Haha yea they are very entertaining and personable. But mine wont stop breeding!! Haha. Price drop to 2.5$ each for just that reason haha.


----------



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

Bump new fish added!! Will try to get more pictures ASAP. Or take them all for 130$ OBO


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I wanted to go this weekend but we r all sick  hopefully we will get better soon so i can go pick some up


----------



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

To the top need these guys gone!


----------



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

Bump......!


----------



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

Bump to the top. Need rehomed asap!


----------



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

To the top. Really really need to rehome them before we move, and don't want to leave it till the last moment. So if you are interested in multiple fish let me know and we can for sure work something out.


----------



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

50$ for the group of fairies. Is no one interested in these great fish?


----------



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

Weekend bump


----------



## stlove1 (Dec 19, 2010)

ReptileGuy said:


> 50$ for the group of fairies. Is no one interested in these great fish?


I would love to have these guy's but have too many other in the tank at this time.


----------



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

stlove1 said:


> I would love to have these guy's but have too many other in the tank at this time.


Haha yea this group would need a 22 long at minimum for themselves, or added to a much bigger tank. Need these guys gone, moving day is coming up and really don't want to dump them off at a store.


----------



## stlove1 (Dec 19, 2010)

ReptileGuy said:


> Haha yea this group would need a 22 long at minimum for themselves, or added to a much bigger tank. Need these guys gone, moving day is coming up and really don't want to dump them off at a store.


Got rid of a few this morning so slowly making room. I've got a 48" long 60 gallon but still have about 12 in there.


----------



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

Bump!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

Last week for these guys then I got to bring them to a LFS. Open to offers.


----------



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

Bump. ... ......


----------



## BILLMORRIS (Apr 5, 2012)

C - call me 
604 837 1064 - Bill


----------



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

Pictures now up


----------



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

Bump..... ..


----------

